# 4th Division Thread- 2011/12



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, it's started.


----------



## bromley (Apr 28, 2011)

Who's going to Crawley away?


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

Did that this season. We lost the replay at our place. 

Looking forward to-

Oxford (obviously)
Aldershot
Morecambe
Cheltenham (although I've been there)
Burton Albion
Hereford
Rovers (probably, and I've already been there)
Wimbledon (probably) or Fleetwood (possibly)


----------



## chintz (Apr 28, 2011)

What do you think of Zippy as manager Onket, do think it will a permanent position?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Did that this season. We lost the replay at our place.
> 
> Looking forward to-
> 
> ...



I'm glad your not looking forward to Wycombe (hopefully because you think we will get promoted)


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

chintz said:


> What do you think of Zippy as manager Onket, do think it will a permanent position?



Well they've said not, but who knows? I like him as an ex-player and a 'name', but to be honest I don't know much about his record with our youth/reserve team. Interesting to see Fitton step down, wasn't it?!



Termite Man said:


> I'm glad your not looking forward to Wycombe (hopefully because you think we will get promoted)


 
Geniune oversight, sorry. But yeah, you're in the play-offs, so the best of luck to ya.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2011)

p.s. Just been sent this amusing link- http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...cialnet-facebook-like&fb_source=other_oneline


----------



## chintz (Apr 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> p.s. Just been sent this amusing link- http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...cialnet-facebook-like&fb_source=other_oneline


 


not looking forward to Cheltenham we always play shit there, although on the plus side it is only 25 minutes down the road for me


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> Geniune oversight, sorry. But yeah, you're in the play-offs, so the best of luck to ya.



If we don't get automatic then we won't be going up, we have only ever done well in the playoffs once.

Bury is a must win game and they need to win to keep in the chase for being champions


----------



## bromley (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope Wycombe get promoted, The White Horse was fun last season!


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 29, 2011)

bromley said:


> I hope Wycombe get promoted, The White Horse was fun last season!


 
strippers?


----------



## Onket (Apr 29, 2011)

bromley said:


> I hope Wycombe get promoted, The White Horse was fun last season!


 
Wycombe is always a good away day. The other day I found some photos from a trip there a few years back (not taken inside the White Horse, obviously).


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2011)

time for me to start posting on this thread now i think...


----------



## Onket (May 1, 2011)

Almost.


----------



## Termite Man (May 2, 2011)

Why is it all away fans know about the White Horse, it's not the closest pub to the ground that away fans are allowed in AFAIK but it is the nearest with strippers.


----------



## bromley (May 2, 2011)

Wycombe is one of the best away days in the football league, no idea why...


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Why is it all away fans know about the White Horse, it's not the closest pub to the ground that away fans are allowed in AFAIK but it is the nearest with strippers.


 
They do a roast dinner for £1.99.


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2011)

Sunday roast and strippers, may have to move to Wycombe!


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2011)

So, no Wycombe. Rovers & Dagenham are in, though. And looking like whether it's Luton or Wimbledon decided this week................


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2011)

Golden boot for our Clayton with a goal in the 5-1 demolition of the Bantams, but not much chance we'll still have him next season.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2011)

The most important aspect of watching 4th Division football next season-

Dagenham - Seats
Rovers - Some terrace, possibly depends on size of away following
Plymouth - Seats
Swindon Town - Seats
Shrewsbury - Seats
Accrington Stanley - Terrace
Stevenage - Seats
Torquay - Terrace
Gillingham - Awful temporary seating with no roof
Rotherham - Seats
Crewe - Seats
Port Vale - Seats
Oxford - Seats
Southend - Seats
Aldershot - Terrace
Macclesfield - Terrace
Northampton - Seats
Cheltenham - Seats
Bradford - Seats
Burton Albion - Terrace
Morecambe - Terrace
Hereford - Terrace
Barnet - Terrace
Crawley - Terrace
Wimbledon - Terrace
Luton - Seats (hopefully won't go up anyway)


----------



## Termite Man (May 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> They do a roast dinner for £1.99.


 

I know it's changed manager from when I used to go there but I wouldn't trust the food from that pub.


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't eat it either. I have been there, remember!


----------



## bromley (May 11, 2011)

Di Canio is rumoured to be in talks with Swindon over the vacant managers position.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2011)

if di canio does that i will not be a hppy bunny.

Wycombe had better get promoted i wanna see wycombe vs walsall again that was a great day two seasons ago.

and yes we did start in the horse. Mainly beacuse its OUR closest pub, umm honest.

*starts whistling* We're off to see the strippers the wonderful strippers of horse *

Termite, food is fine now. New manager, new chef new everything really. its had a bit of a refurb as well. Mainly upstairs though.

dave


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

wycombe have been promoted


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2011)

oooh missed that. Hurrah!

how come its four up four down?

dave


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2011)

bromley said:


> Di Canio is rumoured to be in talks with Swindon over the vacant managers position.



The Swindon Advertiser article I read this morning basically says "we're pretty much making this up as we go along", reading between the lines.



kained&able said:


> if di canio does that i will not be a hppy bunny.



LOL



strung out said:


> wycombe have been promoted


 
And LOL.


----------



## bromley (May 11, 2011)

Wycombe got the 3rd automatic spot Dave.


----------



## Onket (May 18, 2011)

They were supposed to be announcing our new manager today but apparently "discussions continue".


----------



## chintz (May 18, 2011)

Who do you think Onket? Hamann or Di Canio personally I would rather have Hamann, mind anyone is better than Rix.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2011)

don't suppose the delay is because paul buckle is in the running? he's got a play off final with torquay any day, but i hear he's a candidate for both our job and the swindon job


----------



## Onket (May 18, 2011)

If he gets promoted with Torquay, he would come to either of us a division below, would he?

chintz- I am expecting to be completely underwhelmed by the appointment. If it is anyone I have heard of I will be surprised. I am also expecting to prefer whoever Rovers choose. 

We'll see. I think Di Canio would be interesting, though.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2011)

well i expect buckle would turn the job down if he does get promoted, but if torquay stay down, he'd probably see rovers or swindon as a step up. torquay will never be more than a higher league one team, whereas rovers and swindon could go higher if they're run properly...


----------



## Onket (May 18, 2011)

When is the play-off final, then?


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2011)

28th!

tbf, it was only the bristol evening post that said buckle was a candidate for the swindon job, so it could all be cobblers.


----------



## Onket (May 18, 2011)

The Swindon Advertiser says we should expect an announcement in the next couple of days, so I don't think it can be Buckle.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2011)

this is the article... http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/bris...ed-Rovers/article-3561053-detail/article.html



> PAUL Buckle is on Swindon Town's shortlist for the manager's job at the County Ground – although he remains odds-on favourite to become the next boss at Bristol Rovers.
> 
> The current Torquay United manager has refused to rule himself out of either job, despite taking a major step towards the League Two play-off final with the Gulls after steering them to a 2-0 first-leg semi-final victory over Shrewsbury at the weekend.
> 
> ...



i expect our board to get the appointment completely wrong


----------



## Onket (May 18, 2011)

The Swindon Advertiser articles are just a string of nothing comments based on heresay with most stories not even containing a quote. A pretty high percentage of the comments after each story on the Adver's site are from people having a pop at the paper for their seemingly complete lack of journalistic ability. It's quite amusing. Or it would be if it wasn't MY FUCKING FOOTBALL CLUB they were talking about.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2011)

http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.uk/news/9036538.Town_boss_clarification_tomorrow/ 

Tomorrow, then.

Although this comment did make me laugh-



> I actually think the appointment was made several days ago, but the adver journo hasn't told anyone because once the news comes out, he'll have nothing to aimlessly ramble on about


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2011)

this comment is probably accurate too...

"Next headline will be,'Hunt for manager continues as Town fail to agree terms'. You can write the script!"


----------



## Termite Man (May 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> this comment is probably accurate too...
> 
> "Next headline will be,'Hunt for manager continues as Town fail to agree terms'. You can write the script!"


 

The term they can't agree on is that no one in their right mind would want to go to swindon to work and the club wont move to a nicer location.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2011)

Get off this thread, your lot have been promoted.


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

12:00 today, apparently.


----------



## chintz (May 20, 2011)

Di Canio then


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2011)

lol!


----------



## chintz (May 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> I won't believe it until I see it.


 
what until he is giving a nazi salute to the Town End


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

Like he did at West Ham? And Charlton? And Wednesday? 

Etc.


----------



## Termite Man (May 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Get off this thread, your lot have been promoted.



We will back down next season ,it's only a temporary stay in 3rd division


----------



## chintz (May 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Like he did at West Ham? And Charlton? And Wednesday?
> 
> Etc.


  point taken


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2011)

yep, he only gives the fascist salute when he's playing for a fascist club


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

And then only once.

Old news.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

Enjoy the ride.

Somebody has actually put him in charge of a team.  An actual team.


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

Quite proud that we are considered an 'actual team', tommers. Cheers. 

http://www.swindontownfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10341~2363667,00.html 

Would like to know how Dave feels about it.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Quite proud that we are considered an 'actual team', tommers. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.swindontownfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10341~2363667,00.html
> 
> Would like to know how Dave feels about it.



Dave isn't happy.  He said something about Slash joining the Smiths.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

god working in hell, zidane playing for spurs, xavi managing millwall, slash joining the smiths.

More words but that was the jist.

dave


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

"Cats and dogs, living together"

-Dr. Peter Venkman


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

I miss the basement division jaunts and remain of the opinion that the higher up in the pyramid a team climbs, the less fun it is for real fans.


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2011)

all the best stories are about away trips to dagenham, stockport, rochdale, wycombe etc. when was the last time you heard a prem fan going on about a cracking day out at the DW stadium or stamford bridge?

having said that, as a lower league fan, i had a belting day out at craven cottage when we played there a couple of years back.


----------



## bromley (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I miss the basement division jaunts and remain of the opinion that the higher up in the pyramid a team climbs, the less fun it is for real fans.


Rose tinted glasses mate, some of the lower league stuff is painful to watch and the financial future of your club isn't the most fun experience, still a laugh though! That said as a Charlton fan (not yet 4th division, but we'll give it a good go next season) I wouldn't want to see us in the circus that is the premiership.

I called Di Canio first, woop!


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

strung out said:


> having said that, as a lower league fan, i had a belting day out at craven cottage when we played there a couple of years back.


 
Yeah, we took almost 6000 there the other season for a cup game.


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2011)

well we've sold or released half our squad today, leaving us with 8 players who have made more than ten senior appearances. you'd hope we've got a manager lined up in the background, otherwise it looks like the board have taken all the decisions on our squad for next season without any input from whoever might be in charge


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

bromley said:


> Rose tinted glasses mate...


Hardly, I've lived it long enough to know.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> well we've sold or released half our squad today, leaving us with 8 players who have made more than ten senior appearances. you'd hope we've got a manager lined up in the background, otherwise it looks like the board have taken all the decisions on our squad for next season without any input from whoever might be in charge


 
Oh dear.

Any (positive) updates?


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2011)

I'll take that as a 'no'.


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2011)

nothing yet. buckle has come out and said he's definitely not spoken to us. expect him to be appointed on tuesday.


----------



## agricola (May 28, 2011)

Well done Stevenage!

edit:  putting the trophy in the crowd so that every one of the fans could touch it was very cool indeed


----------



## bromley (May 28, 2011)

Didn't like the Stevenage chant but loved the trophy in the crowd!

A new ground for me next season, welcome to the major league Stevenage!


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2011)

Annoyed I couldn't find a stream of this, because the BBC text commentary made it sound like a good game. Hopefully I'll get something for Posh-Hudd tomorrow.


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure Farnborough fans will be wishing Graham Westley all the best at Stevenage. Perhaps one day he could see his way to accounting for where the money went from that Cup tie at Highbury shortly before he fucked off taking half the squad with him and leaving Farnborough to go bust


----------



## Onket (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations to Stevenage and commiserations to Torquay.

As a bonus, we've still got the away terrace at Torquay this season, though.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2011)

it's official, buckle is our new manager and has left torquay. definitely completely above board, not a hint of tapping up.


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a decent manager. Poor Torquay, though.


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2011)

Good luck to Buckle. I didn't see that move happening, it came completely out of the blue, what a shocker!


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2011)

bromley said:


> Good luck to Buckle. I didn't see that move happening, it came completely out of the blue, what a shocker!


 
i know, who'd have thought it?! as it was, i was a day out on my prediction, he was actually announced on monday...



strung out said:


> nothing yet. buckle has come out and said he's definitely not spoken to us. expect him to be appointed on tuesday.


 
amusing to see the headlines on friday: "Buckle - 'No deal done'"
compared the the headlines on monday: "Higgs - 'Deal done'"

this is a brilliant article from us. great for a game of cliche bingo... http://www.bristolrovers.co.uk/page/LatestNews/0,,10328~2369391,00.html

we've got 'start of a new era', 'starting with a clean sheet', 'going to have a good sort out', 'we want to hit the ground running', 'He plays a brand of football we want to see here, he plays attacking, exciting football'. fill yer boots.


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> Hardly, I've lived it long enough to know.


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2011)

We've still not signed anyone.


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2011)

we seem to have signed half of torquay's play-off team, their manager, their assistant manager, and their chief scout.


----------



## Onket (Jun 8, 2011)

Slippery.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

we've just announced yet another plan for a new stadium.

20,000 seater stadium next to the university of the west of england campus, in co-operation with the uni. being paid for by selling our old ground to sainsburys. as this is about the 9th announcement about a new stadium in the last 35 years, i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

identikit...


----------



## bromley (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> we've just announced yet another plan for a new stadium.
> 
> 20,000 seater stadium next to the university of the west of england campus, in co-operation with the uni. being paid for by selling our old ground to sainsburys. as this is about the 9th announcement about a new stadium in the last 35 years, i'll believe it when i see it.


 Nothing will get built until they design what the fans want, a stadium shaped as a pirate boat.


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> identikit...


 
Oh dear. That's horrible.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

it looks pretty inspiring doesn't it?


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

does look exactly like cardiff's ground


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2011)

Wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2011)

what sort of piece of shit program have they made that on? I could do a better job then that.

dave


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

that's not a computer program dave, cardiff's ground really does look like that


----------



## bromley (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it's been done by google sketch.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking forward to Friday (and Thursday).


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 15, 2011)

That rovers statdium looks shit. Can't you just keep what you have . I love the memorial ground !


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

AFC Wimbledon away first match of the season. don't think i can go as i'll either be at a wedding or skint. or both.


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a great opening day's fixture.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

our first home fixture is against our new manager's old club! now we could end up being the club that everyone hates (beating wimbledon and our new manager's old club) or we could be the people that piss on everyone's chips. i hope it's the latter.


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2011)

we've just signed another ex-torquay player


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> we've just signed another ex-torquay player



we're buying all the aldershot players, at least your getting players from the same division not players from a mediocre team in the division YOU HAVE JUST BEEN PROMOTED FROM


----------



## Onket (Jun 19, 2011)

We're playing Rovers, Cheltenham and, of course, Oxford in the league this season, we've drawn Bristol City in the League Cup and we've got a pre-season game against Reading. I don't think there are any more teams any of our supporters could possibly call local 'rivals'. We'll have played Reading, City, Cheltenham & Oxford by the 20th August (unless they move that game to the Sunday).


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 20, 2011)

We have just got Elliot Benton on loan from Swindon* for the season. Apparently he is a local lad and Wycombe supporter 





*this is here because he is from swindon and the division 3 thread is crap


----------



## bromley (Jun 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> the division 3 thread is crap


The season hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Onket (Jun 20, 2011)

Get off our thread, the pair of ya.  etc


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Strung out . Whats your opinion of James Tunnicliffe we have just signed him on a years deal from Brighton but he was loaned out to your lot last season. 

Why do we keep signing aldershot players and ones who got relegated from the league we have been promoted into


----------



## strung out (Jun 27, 2011)

tunnicliffe was turd for most of the season (allegedly injured at the start, then fell out of favour due to a couple of twitter incidents and general rubbishness), but did very well in our final 10 or 15 games. we still got relegated though. he'll probably do ok in a decent team with a good manager.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 28, 2011)

strung out said:


> tunnicliffe was turd for most of the season (allegedly injured at the start, then fell out of favour due to a couple of twitter incidents and general rubbishness), but did very well in our final 10 or 15 games. we still got relegated though. he'll probably do ok in a decent team with a good manager.



so he will be shit for us then


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> AFC Wimbledon away first match of the season. don't think i can go as i'll either be at a wedding or skint. or both.



Televised. I'll probably still go and I'm hoping to take my nephew as I've been trying to encourage to support AFC his local club. I'm worried that we'll get hammered though and he will never let me forget it. Even worse, I'll probably be in the home end.


----------



## strung out (Jun 29, 2011)

good luck getting a ticket! from what i've heard, they'll be like gold dust.


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.footballgroundguide.com/afc_wimbledon/#What Is It Like For Visiting Supporters? 

900 plus a few seats, according to that link. That's not going to be enough for us either.


----------



## strung out (Jun 29, 2011)

we've just signed 37 year old scott mcgleish


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> we've just signed 37 year old scott mcgleish


 

He was a good player for us and that was only 2007-2009. Look what Gareth ainsworth did for us last season and he would have been the same age as McGleish is now.


----------



## strung out (Jun 29, 2011)

fingers crossed then. looks like it'll be one season only though i expect. he scored 18 goals for orient last season.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> fingers crossed then. looks like it'll be one season only though i expect. he scored 18 goals for orient last season.


 

how is your squad looking now. I know you let loads of players go at the end of the season.


----------



## strung out (Jun 29, 2011)

god knows. we released 12+ of our squad from last season, as well as not signing any of the long term loans we had, leaving us with 7 players who played more than about 5 games last season. we've signed a couple of keepers, 2 strikers, 3 midfielders, and 3 defenders, with more signings to come. basically, we're going to have a completely new squad for next season, so it could be brilliant or awful. i'm reserving judgement for now.


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2011)

We've had a good clearout too. Di Canio has brought someone called ALBERTO Comazzi over who may be captain.

I am also reserving judgement but he seems to be saying all the right things, with regards to training, commitment, drive, etc.


----------



## strung out (Jun 29, 2011)

haven't you just got leon knight on trial too?


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

Dunno. There's so much going on that I've not been keeping up to date with it all.

I just want to see them play. Might go to the Reading pre-season game.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 30, 2011)

strung out said:


> good luck getting a ticket! from what i've heard, they'll be like gold dust.



So I've heard, hence the home end option.


----------



## strung out (Jun 30, 2011)

wouldn't be surprised if those are hard to get hold of too though! best of luck anyway


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

strung out said:


> haven't you just got leon knight on trial too?


 
Yes, we have- http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.u...S__Leon_s_got_a_daddy_of_a_task_ahead_of_him/


----------



## Onket (Jul 4, 2011)

And he's gone again- http://www.swindontownfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10341~2384803,00.html


----------



## strung out (Jul 4, 2011)

we've signed another torquay player, which is a bit of a shock move.


----------



## bromley (Jul 6, 2011)

Brizzle Rooooooovers have signed Anyinsah from us. Great player but prone to injury. I hope the move works out well for him.


----------



## strung out (Jul 6, 2011)

great signing for this level, but it does mean we've got 8 strikers now (though i understand anyinsah and zebroski can play on the wing too)

i hope we play 4-2-4 or something mental like that. we can't do much worse than the 82 goals we conceded last season.


----------



## Onket (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## BlackArab (Jul 8, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been cheaper for us to buy the Torquay team as a job lot and sell the ones we don't need?


----------



## strung out (Jul 11, 2011)

we've made our 13th signing of the summer now, and incredibly he isn't ex-torquay. he is our 9th striker though


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's hope they are over 5'6. The long ball to the short striker tactic doesn't work for me.


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2011)

Crewe at home tomorrow, then. We'll win 3-1.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Onket said:


> Crewe at home tomorrow, then. We'll win 3-1.


 
you were almost right


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice to see a couple of old wycombe players score for Rovers as well


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Nice to see a couple of old wycombe players score for Rovers as well


and our goal was scored by an ex rovers player


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2011)

good first game back, although i had to follow the second half on my phone in church at the wedding i was at.

i've a feeling we're going to see a lot of goals at both ends this season...


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2011)

Rovers lost at home to Torquay, then.


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2011)

predictable really


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2011)

As was our return to normailty this weekend. Expect a poor result at Dagenham tomorrow (my first game this season).


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, it was a poor result. We're now down to 16th.

More people were posting on this thread before the season started!


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2011)

i don't know where they've all gone. we won on tuesday so we're up to 7th! 6 goals in 3 games and 5 different scorers. it's like watching a different team. oh, i am watching a different team. we had 10 debutants start against wimbledon on the first day of the season.


----------



## JimW (Aug 18, 2011)

Bright start for the Alex then  I'll avoid the thread in shame until we manage a point.


----------



## JimW (Aug 27, 2011)

Fuck me, a win. Against a club deep in the shite and hours away from going bust, and now replacing us as bottom, but take 'em where you can get 'em.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2011)

luckily i didn't pay for my ticket today, but i'd still like 90 minutes of my life back please. the dullest 0-0 i've ever seen.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know what's  happening with us. Well, I do, but I'd hope things would come together a bit quicker. I'm sure it'll come together soon enough.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2011)

I see Paolo di Cuntio is resorting to assaulting his own players now 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14731158.stm


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2011)

Er, no. But I spose it's more fun to say that, isn't it.

After last night's dismal performance, I think staying up would be an achievement. Di Canio can take us to glory next season.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 1, 2011)

After 'the previous weekend'  I was expecting a tad more last Saturday than a 0-0 at home against Aldershot! 

I predict much unpredictability (and unreliability  ) from Oxford this season


----------



## JimW (Sep 3, 2011)

Pleasing home win against Oxford, shame about conceding one as we were even on the way to making our goal difference less desperate. It was hard to tell if the Plymouth win or a penalty victory in the Paint Pot against a none too bothered Bury were signs of it coming together; this looks a lot more like it. And Miller for top scorer! You read it here first.


----------



## strung out (Sep 3, 2011)

same old at rovers


----------



## Onket (Sep 4, 2011)

We were on telly against top of the league, and we won.

Of course I was in a field in Wales, so wasn't able to watch it.


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2011)

you'll have to do that for every match now


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2011)

bromley said:


> Brizzle Rooooooovers have signed Anyinsah from us. Great player but prone to injury. I hope the move works out well for him.


i just noticed this again, he's looked brilliant in the first couple of games. he got injured though and hasn't played since.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> you'll have to do that for every match now



You're up early.


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2011)

This Saturday, Tuesday and the following Saturday I will be in France. You reckon that'll do it? Or will I have to find a field for the relevant timeslots?


----------



## strung out (Sep 8, 2011)

might be enough. who can say though.


----------



## strung out (Sep 8, 2011)

Onket said:


> You're up early.


up early for work


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2011)

Slight nerves when Barnet pulled one back in the 81st but extra time effort sealed third win on the trot. This is more like it. See the wheels came off the Crawley cash wagon big style, wonder what that was about? Now level on points with such luminaries as Brizzle (two home pens looks well suss) and Swindon


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 10, 2011)

Argyle lost again. 1 point from 7 games. Can it get any worse?

I either find a way to laugh about it or I get depressed


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> up early for work



Great stuff. 

And it turns out being in France was enough for Saturday. Fingers crossed for Tuesday now. Crawley's 6-0 defeat at the weekend seemed a bit odd, though. What happened there?!


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2011)

in their last three league matches, crawley have lost 6-0 to morecambe and 3-1 to cheltenham. of course in the other match, they tonked us 4-1


----------



## bromley (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully Crawley will go down, nothing against the club, just their manager.


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2011)

ditto.

well, i have got a little bit against their club.


----------



## JimW (Sep 14, 2011)

Apparently we were lucky to lose by just the one away to Burton.


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2011)

Beat Crawley 3 nil at their place, a result I'm sure everyone is happy with. Burton up next, away this Saturday.


----------



## JimW (Sep 17, 2011)

Tidy away win at Accy; two up early on then held out reasonably comfortably it seems. Plenty of goals going in in the division today.


----------



## strung out (Sep 17, 2011)

dire 1-0 defeat at home to aldershot. i might take a break for a bit.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 18, 2011)

strung out said:


> dire 1-0 defeat at home to aldershot. i might take a break for a bit.



I looked out for you but didnt see you, it was appalling wasnt it


----------



## strung out (Sep 18, 2011)

terrible stuff. i'm not here for the next home match so won't be there til the 14th october now, though it doesn't look like i'll be missing much


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2011)

December the 10th?


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2011)

Home to Vale tomorrow, which is what passes for a derby for us these days. Both sides been scoring enough, but we're at home and for once with the slightly tighter defence, so hoping for a tidy win.
ETA: Plus star midfielder but perennial bad lad Gary Roberts is out because he was to pissed to attend training Sunday and in no fit state when he did finally roll up on the Monday  Did similar back when he played for us and has had discipline problems at most of his clubs. Shameful waste of genuine talent.


----------



## strung out (Sep 23, 2011)

Onket said:


> December the 10th?


yeah, i'm sure i'll be there for that one. looks like everyone i know has stopped going now though


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 24, 2011)

Maaybe we should boo Rovers off more often


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2011)

innit. turgid against aldershot and then we go and inflict the league leaders' first defeat since the first day, at their own place. typical.

and now i do actually want to go next week, but can't


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2011)

Bit disappointed with only a draw; the stats on the Beeb make it look like Vale were making the running but by all accounts they were not producing any real threat despite lots of pressure. Steve Phillips (ex-Rovers, was he any good for you lot?) must be our best goalie since Kearton and we had him on the bench all last year to let some loanee from Chelsea play.


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2011)

phillips was brilliant in our promotion season but has a bit of an ego and fell out with the board after a few choice comments, so we shipped him out. rumours were going around that he had a 'must play if available' clause in his contract too. we always called him flapper phillips due to being slightly dodgy on crosses into the box, but when he's on form he's an absolutely outstanding keeper.


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2011)

Do hear comments that he tends to parry stuff he could catch. Wonder if the move sorted out his head - he seems to have put up with a whole season missed last year and come back stronger.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2011)

4-0. I'd be happy with a few more like that.


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to live near Crawley and even did a City & Guilds at Crawley College once, so it's good to see them in the League at all.

(Gotta feel good about_ something_, the way Argyle's been playing, though we have now recorded our first win of the season).


----------



## JimW (Oct 1, 2011)

Apparently we're too skint to book a hotel in Essex and the team have made a three and a half hour drive down from Cheshire today for the game at Dagenham. Doesn't exactly bode well. Somewhat wayward England-U17 midfielder Nicky Powell might be back in the side though.

ETA: Go ahead, concede a minute later then lose to a goal in fifth minute on injury time.


----------



## JimW (Oct 6, 2011)

Beat Macc in the JPT with all ten of our outfield players lads from the academy


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2011)

JimW said:


> Beat Macc in the JPT with all ten of our outfield players lads from the academy



Saw the score on www.livescore.com. Are Macc a bigger rivalry than Vale these days?


----------



## JimW (Oct 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Saw the score on www.livescore.com. Are Macc a bigger rivalry than Vale these days?


Think the Vale games still have much more of an edge and draw the bigger crowds, even though plenty from either club deny it's a derby. Suppose with Macc coming up from the non-league, even though that was long ago now, never quite saw it in same terms.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2011)

we've added to our complement of strikers who used to play for wycombe by signing scott rendell


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2011)

Top result today for AFCW. Very tight at the top at the moment. It's gonna be close.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2011)

T & P said:


> Top result today for AFCW. Very tight at the top at the moment. It's gonna be close.


Tidy away win at yours for Crewe, and by all accounts a good game. Said you started brightly and missed an open goal before we managed three good finishes second half to get a scoreline that was a bit flattering. Applause for Dario from the home fans too as an old Wimbledon man and apparently put his hand in his pocket in your troubled period too.
It's put us back in mid-table equal distance from play-offs and the drop. Suspect that'll be about where we finish; very young team with bags of talent who can produce a performance like this against a good side, but hard pressed to maintain the consistency for a play-off push I reckon.


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2011)

Second away win of the season for us (with no draws!), badly needed those 3 points. If we can beat Plymouth away on Saturday that will hopefully be our away jinx banished.

I'm not holding my breath, though.

Anyone (strung_out) know what happened here?- http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15304474.stm


----------



## JimW (Oct 23, 2011)

Back to losing ways for us at home, against a Macc side who aren't exactly pulling up trees either.


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2011)

Onket said:


> Anyone (strung_out) know what happened here?- http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15304474.stm


No idea. Friends at the match didn't even realise anything had happened. 

We managed to knock 5 past Rotherham last week and lose at Burton this week. I've given up expecting anything from the team we've got at the moment, good or bad.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2011)

We're sneaking up the table.


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2011)

Away the lads! At Cheltenham too. Thought they might be the sort of side to suit our play, but still an unexpected bonus.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2011)

On my way home from another defeat, this time 3-0 at home to port vale. It might be easier to take if our manager wasn't such a wanker


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> It might be easier to take if our manager wasn't such a wanker



He was the one that most people wanted, wasn't he? I know a fair few of our supporters would have been pleased and until a couple of weeks ago still would have preferred to have him. They seem to have gone quite quiet now though.


----------



## strung out (Oct 26, 2011)

A guy on a forum I use is the father in law of one of his old players and warned us he was a complete tosser. A few torquay fans warned us too. I think most people were willing to cut him some slack as long as the football was decent. 

He did promise us we'd see goals this season though...


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't string more than a couple of wins together


----------



## rosa (Oct 30, 2011)

just popped in for a rant about that wanker Steve Evans:



> That would finish football, having to play against that every week...Their only shot is the goal. They didn't try to play.


I'll tell you what will finish football, my tax fraudster friend:anonymous financiers distorting the competition by pouring money into clubs that their rivals can't compete with. Accrington Stanley embody everything people love about football:tiny club, permanently skint,managing to survive against the odds. Your lot personify everything that's wrong with the modern game.
As you were.


----------



## strung out (Oct 30, 2011)

I fucking hate evans. 

I told myself I wasn't going to go yesterday after tuesday's shambles, but I had a last minute change of heart. We should have made it more comfortable, but very happy with that win. Our manager is still a wanker though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2011)

Our game against you lot in December is all-ticket for us. 1,200 tickets- I thought it was more than that with the terrace.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

How's Montano doing?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 31, 2011)

this season is weird, i not only have to like big fat sam but i have to like swindon too.

something very very wrong with the world.

dave


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> How's Montano doing?



Well, thanks. 

And dave, you _should_ like Swindon anyway. What has happened this season is a bonus.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Our game against you lot in December is all-ticket for us. 1,200 tickets- I thought it was more than that with the terrace.


are you coming up for that one?

we lost away at accrington yesterday. let's hope we can stop the rot with a draw at home to corby next weekend.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2011)

Another win for us. Above Oxford again now too.

I'd like to come across in December, I may have to mention it soon in order to get a pass. Will you be about?


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2011)

yep, i'm sure i'll be there. jtg even said he might make it to his first of the season for that one, after all it is going to be our very first CATEGORY A game, and therefore the most expensive home match in our history


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2011)

I fully expect you to beat us and for it to rain down on the uncovered terrace.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2011)

another dire defeat to a club whose gates average about a third of ours. slipping ever further down the table and already promotion at the first attempt seems like a distant dream.

rumours going around that buckle's been sacked, which could be brilliant timing if we get a new manager in just in time for the swindon match


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2011)

It's been 'all change at Crewe' as the wanker headline writers like to say, what with St Dario heading upstairs and backstage again. Steve Davis who's taken over has been groomed by the club for a while so will be in the tradition but also maybe with a bit more fire for the result on match day. That showed in the approach during a couple of cup games we lost not too embarrassingly against higher league opposition, with more tackles going in and a red card, and came good in his first league game yesterday when we beat Morecambe at theirs with the last kick of the game - first time we've come from behind to win away for about five years!


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2011)

Unbeaten in 10 games now.

What the hell is going with the discipline of the players at Rovers?!

First this against Oxford- http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15304474.stm

Then this against Corby- http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15797290.stm


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2011)

i don't know what the fuss is about that 18 year old, he's only a kid who needed to take a leak before his first team debut. it's not like he maliciously exposed himself to the whole away end.

some of the fans on our forums want him sacked and arrested


----------



## bromley (Nov 23, 2011)

LoCk him up!


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2011)

bromley said:


> Look him up!


Look who up?


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh right, lock him up! Sorry. Hanging's too good for him etc


----------



## bromley (Nov 23, 2011)

Apologies, they're the sort of mistakes you're missing out in the 4th division thread!


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> it's not like he maliciously exposed himself to the whole away end.



Well, it kind of is.

The whole away end including women and children, no doubt.

Still, discipline seems to be severely lacking at your place. Looking forward to the 10th. The tickets arrived in the post a couple of days ago.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> Well, it kind of is.
> 
> The whole away end including women and children, no doubt.
> 
> Still, discipline seems to be severely lacking at your place. Looking forward to the 10th. The tickets arrived in the post a couple of days ago.


I think the bad language rife at football matches is far more offensive than someone taking a leak while facing away from public view. Fuss over nothing imo.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

Finding something 'offensive' is different to what I'm saying, really.

I just find it hard to believe that the player in question would want to do that unless he's got some issues that need to be sorted out. Just how far away were the toilets?!

Must have been a bet or something.

The player needs to be heavily fined, at least.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2011)

It was an 18 year old kid minutes before his debut. Nerves I reckon.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll try using the 'nerves' excuse when I flop myself over the hoardings on the 10th December.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you coming then?


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes. See post #210.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah yes, should have read a bit closer


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

Fancy a pint?


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> Fancy a pint?


Definitely. Gimme a shout closer to it


----------



## embree (Nov 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'll try using the 'nerves' excuse when I flop myself over the hoardings on the 10th December.





strung out said:


> Are you coming then?



.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> Ah yes, should have read a bit closer



.


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2011)

Some right dodgy dealings been going on at the Vale: http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.u...utting-penny/story-14020844-detail/story.html


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2011)

So, Town unbeaten in 12 or 13 in all competitions, Rovers fresh from a 6-1 away victory which included some cracking goals.

Does this mean Saturday's game will be a damp squib? Probably.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as it doesn't rain, and the concrete isn't too cold, I'll be happy.


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2011)

today's the day then. i'm predicting a 3-0 victory for swindon, and the buckle-out chants to get louder and louder


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2011)

1-1 then. Decent result considering swindon's run of form I guess. Shame I didn't manage to catch the equaliser!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2011)

We drew away at Northampton. Not bad, as tho their recent form has been rubbish, expected Aidy Boothroyd to toughen them up a bit. BBC report odd, seems to reckon there was a sending off when apparently there wasn't any such thing.
ETA: Was a sending off late (last minute) after all. Serves me right for trusting our forums


----------



## STFC (Dec 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1-1 then. Decent result considering swindon's run of form I guess. Shame I didn't manage to catch the equaliser!



I think Onket missed it too.

Even with my poor eyesight I could see it coming. That was the worst I've seen us play for a long time.


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, I was in the pub with him when we equalised. We were crap, lucky to get a point from what I saw


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Great day. No football.

I still feel rough.


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting how expectations change. Argyle are still in the relegation zone and yet I'm not feeling depressed about their plight because they've just drawn their second game on the trot after winning one. Last year I was in a state of despair because we didn't look like staying up in Division One.

Keep up the good work Argyle.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

You'll win on boxing day


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 18, 2011)

strung out said:


> You'll win on boxing day



Thanks for the vote of confidence  I hope so, we need some more wins under our belt.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2011)

Robbed by the ref against moneybags Crawley


----------



## JimW (Dec 26, 2011)

And now battered by Bantams. Swarthy will be pleased.


----------



## strung out (Dec 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> You'll win on boxing day


see?


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

Our first loss in 16 and it was a disappointing one. I was expecting it to be Wigan in the cup, so maybe we can beat them now. Only one point above Oxford- Ouch.


----------



## Onket (Dec 30, 2011)

Genuinely exciting stuff coming up-

Hopefully signing Foderingham from Palace- http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.u..._negotiations_for_permanent_Foderingham_deal/ 

Getting rid of Clarke and getting Benson in- http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.uk/news/9445005.Benson_to_complete_Town_move/ 

What's the score with Benson, then?


----------



## JimW (Dec 31, 2011)

Today's the day, strung out! We were awful losing to Bantams by all accounts after a reasonable run of form under the new bloke,. but I'm hoping we'll come away from yours with all the points. Think a couple of our better players under-performed uncharacteristically


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2011)

4-1 down already 

can we sack the manager at half time?


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is going on with The Football League Show?!

I needed that programme to see the goals each week, FFS.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/dec/29/bbc-football-league-show-faces-axe


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2012)

well we've sacked our manager. i wonder what kind of comedy appointment our board has in store for us next?


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2012)

chintz said:


> Di Canio then





strung out said:


> lol!





strung out said:


> it's official, buckle is our new manager





Onket said:


> Congratulations on getting a decent manager. Poor Torquay, though.


 
outstanding from both of us tbf


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully you can turn things around now, then.


----------



## strung out (Jan 4, 2012)

fingers crossed, as long as we don't appoint gary johnson anyway.

the bristol evening post confirmed what had been a rumour for a few weeks now, that buckle's card was marked in the dressing room after getting booed off, post-defeat at home to port vale, when he told the players not to listen to a load of inbred bristolian cunts!


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2012)

Has everyone given up on posting on this thread now?


----------



## chintz (Jan 14, 2012)

No 
Another great result for the Town today


----------



## JimW (Jan 15, 2012)

We seem to do better when I don't! Excellent away win at Oxford with the new loan striker signed day before coming on with ten minutes to go and scoring the only goal of the game in the 89th.


----------



## chintz (Jan 15, 2012)

Ipswich have apparently put in a bid for Paul Caddis and Matt Ritchie believed to be  £1.5-£2million and ronan Murray, nice money but I think we will struggle without those 2. Hop[e its your normal January transfer rumour  bollocks


----------



## JimW (Jan 16, 2012)

Read in the post match reports we picked up the loan signing lad Greg Pearson at the services on the way to the match and so that's when he first met the rest of the team!


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I was pleased with your last minute winner at O*ford, and liked the celebration in front of the home fans.

As chintz said, another great result for us at Saturday.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooooh Luke Rooney
used to be a pikey
but he's alright now.







Was more excited by the Wes Foderingham signing, tbf


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ooooh Luke Rooney
> used to be a pikey
> but he's alright now.



Actual chant?


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

He's not played for us yet, but I expect it will be- I nicked it off another forum.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 18, 2012)

Oxford, so bloody inconsistent 

How can the annoy-their-own-fans specialists win 3-0 away at Aldershot, then lose 1-0 at hme to Crewe, in successive weekends 

Looks like Sw*nd*n could well get the altitude sickness problems  sooner than their supposed 'rivals' ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 18, 2012)

Will be in Bristol mid-feb strung_out -- see ya there after, or even at,  the match?


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

Mate, you're not that far behind us at all!


----------



## chintz (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ooooh Luke Rooney
> used to be a pikey
> but
> 
> Was more excited by the Wes Foderingham signing, tbf


constable from the pox all of a sudden the pox fans think he is shite, funny that last week they thought he was ace.


----------



## chintz (Jan 19, 2012)

Ha ha they all love him again now he has said he wants to stay put.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, poor cunt got death threats and the lot, initially.

What a bunch of simpletons.


----------



## chintz (Jan 20, 2012)

Some of things said were bang out of order. Still probably for the best it could of been like Beauchamp all over again


----------



## JimW (Jan 21, 2012)

Three wins in a row - though by all accounts it took a painfully embarrassing own goal due to keeper error for us to get the lead. Loan lad Pearson scored again - should think Burton will want him back sooner rather than later if he stays in goal-a-game form.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2012)

Superb win by the Dons at Gillingham. With 20 minutes to go we were 3-1 down. Couldn't believe the score when I checked at full time.

Just as well, we were getting a bit closer to the relegation places than I'd have liked.


----------



## agricola (Jan 21, 2012)

di Canio's post match interview (sadly on radio only, you will have to imagine the handwaving)


----------



## chintz (Jan 21, 2012)

Only 3 points from the top now

We're going up as fucking champions


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2012)

Look out for all the pushing & shoving going on behind the Cheltenham goal as Rover's 2nd goal goes in, looks like some fella kisses a copper as the camera pans across and then the shot finishes with a fat bald bloke falling over the barrier onto the pitch. Great stuff!

The Football League Show showed some of a/the Di Canio post match interview, the clips aren't yet up on http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_3/default.stm dunno if they'll include it but I hope they do. What a coup to get him to the County Ground. He's going to go far, just hope he takes us at least some of the way with him.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2012)

Astonishing hattrick from Duberry in the Oxford/Hereford game yesterday! 

Not in a a good way though, except at the end


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2012)

A hattrick and he celebrated none of them!

Apparently he's scored own goals for 6 different clubs now!


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to see PDC being true to form.  I can't see the interview at work, but I can imagine what it's like.

I'm jealous of Swindon.  Imagine that.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

We'll let you have him after he's taken us to European glory.


----------



## chintz (Jan 23, 2012)

It is a good time to be a Swindon fan at the moment, mind we deserve it after the years of shite we have had to put up with.
I hear we might be making a few good signings today.

Cue: shouts of buying yourself out the league from the rest of the 4th Division


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2012)

Re Duberry ...



Onket said:


> A hattrick and he celebrated none of them!
> 
> *Apparently he's scored own goals for 6 different clubs now!*



If that's true, surely a record!?


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi, Walworth, why are your lot limiting the amount of tickets we can have. We gave you over 3k when you came to our place.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.u...s_decide_against_fourth_stand_for_Town_visit/

Scumbags.


----------



## chintz (Jan 26, 2012)

Tinpot


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the picture the BBC uses here pretty much sums it up-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16738158.stm

What a disgraceful excuse for a ground. And great to see their loyal supporters there, freeloading off the club they 'support' rather then actually buying tickets.

That one in the middle looks like he's on his phone, probably tweeting death threats to their star striker.

Lovely.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2012)

That photo caption made me laugh.


----------



## Onket (Feb 15, 2012)

Sadly they've changed the pisture now.

So, anyway, 1 point off the top spot with 2 games in hand.


----------



## Onket (Feb 16, 2012)

Great stuff from Di Canio again-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/swindon-town 
*Di Canio thanks FA for suspension*

"Not ironically, I want to thank the Football Association for giving me the opportunity to watch the game from the stands," he told BBC Wiltshire.
"I give them permission to ban me for the rest of the season. We will win the league anyway."
"If they want to ban me again they can do. My team now knows what they are doing now."


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 19, 2012)

Made my first visit (ever) to Bristol Rovers (at any ground they've ever played at!) yesterday, and Oxford United didn't bother to turn up. Wish I hadn't, welcome Bris trip aside ...

Had a great day _generally_ in Bristol --- mainly inside its superb and lovely pubs   

Had a far less great 90 mins at the ground 

Neither side were much if any good. 0-0 , yawnotime!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 19, 2012)

I think even a Rovers fan (fairminded version) would boredly concede after yesterday that Oxford got very marginally closer to scoring. About twice or so ...

Rubbish game.

The highlights probably involved both sets of fans joining in with each others anti Sw*nd*n chants ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

It's nice to know we mean so much to you.


----------



## chintz (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket you missed nothing at Hereford, shit game, shit ground, shit home fans , hereford kicked lumps out of our players , still good support from Swindon and a good result ground out.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

I do want to make it to their place at some point, proper old school ground that we don't see enough of these days, imo.

What's this 'bouncing' I heard about?


----------



## chintz (Feb 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> What's this 'bouncing' I heard about?


 Some of our lot in the temporary stand behind the goal were singing that rip off _St_. _Pauli/Palarse chant , "that's the way we like it, we like it, we like it " and moshing around whilst singing. _


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2012)

Are we actually turning into Palace, FFS?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's nice to know we mean so much to you.


----------



## JimW (Feb 21, 2012)

Alexandra versus Stanley, two of the best names in football, none of your boring Towns or Uniteds, and the right result


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2012)

One point clear at the top of the league with two games in hand. Great stuff.

Sounds like we basically nicked the points off Shrewsbury last night, too.


----------



## chintz (Feb 22, 2012)

We fucking robbed them blind last night chap, still all evens out over a season 

We are top of the league say we are top of the league etc etc..


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

Totally unable to get through on the phone to the ticket agency for Wembley tickets and their website is down! I really hope they don't use some tinpot company again next time (whenever that is).


----------



## chintz (Feb 28, 2012)

I forgot my wallet today so I cant sort tickets until later.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

Still engaged.

Website is up but it looks like you just have to take whatever they offer you in the price band you state. Fuck that, if I'm payign through the nose I want to choose my tickets properly.


----------



## chintz (Feb 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Still engaged.
> 
> Website is up but it looks like you just have to take whatever they offer you in the price band you state. Fuck that, if I'm payign through the nose I want to choose my tickets properly.


 
Got through first time of trying this morning, shit tickets though Block 530, but without paying 46 quid a ticket that was the only place I could get 5 together .


----------



## chintz (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh yeah and 10 wins  in a row.


----------



## Onket (Feb 29, 2012)

The Wembley fiasco is a complete disgrace, tbf.

My thoughts, earlier today-

Football is not meant to be watched from miles away. Football grounds are supposed to be close and compact. You could argue that there aren’t supposed to be seats behind the goals at football grounds.

The new Wembley is not a football ground, it is a sports stadium, made for the corporate market.

There shouldn’t be any ‘Club Wembley’, there shouldn’t be ridiculous seats way up in the rafters, the place shouldn’t have been designed for any atmosphere to evaporate up into the sky

Terrible, terrible situation. But seeing as it’s what we’ve got, and the only choice is to not see my own team play in what are always going to be the most important (maybe this one aside!) games they will ever play, they can charge what they want without any sympathy and with the excuse that they’ve got to recoup their expenditure.

Absolute load of old tosh. How is it the football fan’s fault the thing was badly designed, construction was badly managed and costs spiraled out of control? How is it the average football fan’s fault that there are now _less_ tickets available to normal suppporters than there were at the old Wembley, for games such as the FA Cup final?

The place is a disgrace and the people that run it are even more so.

Fire is too good for them.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2012)

All going tits up at the Vale - no wages paid this month and administration looming. Supposed to be rivals but would hate to see them go bust.

ETA: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17203259


----------



## chintz (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh fucking bollocks of all games to lose


----------



## JimW (Mar 3, 2012)

You were supposed to beat 'em so we had half a chance of catching them for that last play-off spot too.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2012)

We know we were supposed to beat them!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2012)

Kinnell the ref got just a bit card happy in this tasty little fixture didn't he?! 

Oxfordcentric but reasonably fairish match report here. (I know the founders/onetime editors of this website but not the author).

Beating 'them down the road' (and twice!) is always going to be a bonus for Oxford people -- even token fans (these days) like me, but the* real* point for us is consolidating our hopes for a playoff position


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2012)

JimW said:


> You were supposed to beat 'em so we had half a chance of catching them for that last play-off spot too.


 

Who's 'we' Jim? If I did know once, I've forgotten, sorry!


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Who's 'we' Jim? If I did know once, I've forgotten, sorry!


 
This big club mentality is getting out of hand  Crewe - not too confident of us making a late run, see how we get on a Rotherham tonight. Not quite make or break but getting close.
ETA: An away draw not bad at all on the face of it, but not closing the gap on the play-offs, so need someone (cough Crawley cough) to slip up badly if we are going to make 'em. Vale will be going into admin, which takes them out of contention.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2012)

Back to winning ways again last night for us.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think the picture the BBC uses here pretty much sums it up-
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16738158.stm
> 
> What a disgraceful excuse for a ground.


 
It certainly is, but you already know the history of Oxford so you know the situation they were in and still are.  Given Oxford not only pioneered the corrupt owner (Maxwell) but also the dodgy foreign investor (Kassam) its a wonder they are still going and have a ground at all.

I grew up in Oxford and used to love going down the Manor when I was a teen, the atmosphere in the London Rd end was amazing, but that was also a shit ground, it just had a better atmosphere.  Sadly land in Oxford is cery scarce and also very expensive, its not like Swindon where they could put a new ground pretty much anywhere because it would be the prettiest thing in the Town.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2012)

As I understand it, our redevelopment plans are for the County Ground on it's current site.


----------



## JimW (Mar 8, 2012)

Remember you having games called off for high winds back in the day, due to danger from the upper tier of the long stand along the side (can't recall name). Does that still happen? We had that one new massive stand built at Gresty Road which is a bit odd and tends to add to frozen pitch problems due to the shadow.


----------



## chintz (Mar 8, 2012)

JimW said:


> Remember you having games called off for high winds back in the day, due to danger from the upper tier of the long stand along the side (can't recall name). Does that still happen? We had that one new massive stand built at Gresty Road which is a bit odd and tends to add to frozen pitch problems due to the shadow.


That might have been the Old Shrivy Road stand which seemed to be held together with rust


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> As I understand it, our redevelopment plans are for the County Ground on it's current site.


 
Of course, but I bet you could easily find another place in the town if that wasnt viable.  The old manor ground in Oxford was surrounded by million pound plus houses and private schools.  The only land that became available was out of the city and then due to all the ongoing problems that Maxwell had caused they couldnt afford to finish it. 

They will build the 4th stand if Oxford get promoted I reckon, that being said Oxford never pulled big gates even when they were in the upper leagues.  Oxford is not a big city and a lot of the population is either transient (students) or not really the football type.  Reading can't even fill their 25,000 stadium, it would be pointless for Oxford to have a ground any bigger than 15,000 capacity.  You need a ground that is appropriate for your average attendences, just look at the mess Darlington are in.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2012)

I completely agree. I don't really think we need to develop our ground, certainly not in terms of capacity. We rarely even open the Stratton Bank, and when we do it's normally as an away fans overflow.

I think the thing we are missing is some sort of proper corporate hospitality. Sadly this seems to be the thing that football clubs need to have in their stadium these days. I don't really agree with it, but there it is. You've got those glass fronted boxes all the way down the length of your main stand.

And yeah, it was the Shrivenham Road stand that used to get closed down in high winds. I loved that stand. Until they got rid of it I think I'd only been in the other stands about once each, compared to what felt like hundreds of times I'd been in there.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2012)

Fucking hell, sat here working late watching text updates. Away at Gills we manage to go 3-1 up around 60 minutes only to let them back level, then they get a man sent off 80th minute, ref add seven minutes of injury time and we grab a winner 4 minutes in. Presume the ref's getting an armed escort out the ground, but any way will do for me


----------



## chintz (Mar 10, 2012)

8 points clear, I'll take that


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice match report from our trip to Kent in the Independent: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ell-heads-crewes-next-generation-7561689.html Downloaded the Football League Show specially as heard Nick Powell's first effort was a cracker and it is something special. Second was a great bit of skill too. Nine out of our team home-grown again; ready to give a certain shower of upstarts from the other railway town a lesson in the beautiful game come Saturday.


----------



## Onket (Mar 12, 2012)

Should be a good game, and you have got an 'x' in your club's name.....


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2012)

We're definitely harder to beat when we took the mullering we got at your place, but I'm not madly confident, not just because of your overall form but from what I've seen of you this season you seem to be able to apply the sort of pressure that exposes our defensive weaknesses. But if things click we could give you a good game, and let's face it, you can spare the points more than we can.


----------



## JimW (Mar 17, 2012)

Wahey! Not quite full revenge for August but will do me very nicely, and the points do go where they were most needed. 

ETA:






How long will we keep him? Five in six now.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2012)

A good 3 points for you. We've got Torquay tomorrow night, which could be tricky. I hope Wembley on Sunday isn't unsettling the squad.


----------



## JimW (Mar 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> A good 3 points for you. We've got Torquay tomorrow night, which could be tricky. I hope Wembley on Sunday isn't unsettling the squad.


You'd have to blow up spectacularly not to go up automatically, reckon your only worry is champions or runners-up and if you beat Torquay you'll be back on track. We didn't get many favours from the others contending for the last play-off spot, but from what I can see we have the better run-in and are hitting form. Hopefully Crawley and maybe even Cheltenham might sink back down into the mix as well. The pessimist in me reckons we'll miss by a couple and end up ruing the appalling start to the season.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2012)

I would much rather you lot got promoted than Crawley. I think a lot of people feel the same way about them, tbh.


----------



## Onket (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.uk/news/9599848.We_are_focused/


> PAOLO Di Canio has dismissed any concerns that his Swindon players could be becoming distracted by the prospect of playing at Wembley, and has backed them to strengthen their hold on first place in League Two with a win over Torquay tonight.


 
So there you have it.


----------



## JimW (Mar 20, 2012)

He wasn't wrong then, by the looks of things.
From our point of view, could have done with Oxford losing and maybe even a draw Gills-Crawley would have suited better, but another win, though not at a canter it seems, and up a place.
ETA: And what the fuck happened at Leeds?


----------



## chintz (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank fuck for that, I can look forward to A sunny Sunday at Wembley now


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2012)

JimW said:


> He wasn't wrong then, by the looks of things.
> From our point of view, could have done with Oxford losing and maybe even a draw Gills-Crawley would have suited better, but another win, though not at a canter it seems, and up a place.
> ETA: And what the fuck happened at Leeds?


 
Yes, I would prefer Crawley, Gillingham & Oxford to miss out on the play-offs.


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2012)

chintz said:


> Thank fuck for that, I can look forward to A sunny Sunday at Wembley now


 
You getting the train?


----------



## chintz (Mar 21, 2012)

No driving down( well the father in law is, result, ) to hillingdon then tube to Wembley going try and get in the green man


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to be heading there with my sister & my missus (two different people). I'll PM you.


----------



## JimW (Mar 23, 2012)

See we've signed one of your young lads on loan; is Billy any relation to Paul Bodin, who I recall playing for you during your promotion push (and subsequent scandals) way back?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 23, 2012)

I see that wanker John Bostock has finally found his level  or has he


----------



## chintz (Mar 23, 2012)

JimW said:


> See we've signed one of your young lads on loan; is Billy any relation to Paul Bodin, who I recall playing for you during your promotion push (and subsequent scandals) way back?


 
Yep Billys son. Very promising young player a bit disappointed to see him go to be honest, looked very good the couple of times I have seen him this year.
Think it is all part of PDCs plans to help you keep Poxford out the play offs


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2012)

Paul's son.


----------



## chintz (Mar 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Paul's son.


haha oh yeah, its cos I am so excited


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2012)

I am too. PWEI tonight & then Wembley Sunday. Great weekend.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 23, 2012)

tbf if Di Canio manages to sort out Bostock's shitty attitude he is one hell of a talent. My Sheff Weds pal though reckons he's the worst player he's ever seen play for them so it don't bode well.


----------



## JimW (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like young Bodin might go straight into the side today. Away at Hereford, should win on paper but we've got a terrible record there over the years. Some interesting shenanigans seem to be going on with another of our England youth players, Dan Smith. Man City supposed ot have come in for him for three hundred grand, now that's off and seems Liverpool might be trying to poach him too. If he had any sense he'd do like Nick Powell, stay and get some first team experience rather than disappear into a big suad full of lots of other bright young stars.


----------



## JimW (Mar 24, 2012)

Turned out nice again! Bodin did start, got taken off with about half an hour left, it was still 0-0 at that point so probably just part of a change in tactics but maybe he's a bit short of match fitness? Any road, other results not too bad, esp Bradford coming back from 2 down to draw with Gills and their draw with Cheltenham leaves us just the point behind Oxford. Shame about Crawley managing a win. First time we've won at Hereford in 18 years I read, knew it was a while but fuck me! Omen of something I hope.
Have a good day out tomorrow, Swindon fans.


----------



## JimW (Mar 27, 2012)

Not playing ourselves tonight, but if Accy and Burton do us a favour then the games in hand that Oxford and Gills have go away with no harm done, though probably a big ask. I want to believe!
ETA: Mixed bag, Oxford winning and Gills losing - that puts Gills off the pace and makes Cheltenham a more likely target to pin our hopes on, as they're having a worse drop in form and we have a game against them still. But with our crap goal difference too, might be too big an ask. Beats the usual worrying about being mathematically safe, mind.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 28, 2012)

5 red cards after the game

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17441660


----------



## JimW (Mar 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 5 red cards after the game
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17441660



Crawley are another top seven side we're still to play and that means they lose two first-choice players for the match, taking the selfish view, as you do


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2012)

That clip is no-longer available. Any other links to it?


----------



## chintz (Mar 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> That clip is no-longer available. Any other links to it?


still works on the BBC Link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17441660


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2012)

I like the "get off" shout at the end there.


----------



## nastybobby (Mar 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 5 red cards after the game
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17441660




I was there last night [Bradford Fan]. What happened at the final whistle doesn't surprise me one bit! Crawley are the nastiest, dirtiest team I've seen in a long time. It says something when the nicest, calmest, most gentle footballer you'll ever meet; Johnny Mac [the goalie in the video] reacts like that, the Crawley players really took a step back once Luke Oliver got involved though! It'd been fermenting all night, and their fat criminal of a manager didn't do anything to alleviate matters either. There was some altercations between fans afterwards as well, not a good night.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2012)

Crawley can't have taken more than 20 or 30 though, surely?


----------



## nastybobby (Mar 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Crawley can't have taken more than 20 or 30 though, surely?


 
80 odd, compared to probably around 8,000 City [officially there's over 9,000 season ticket holders, but we're so shite not everybody bothers turning up]. There's a little area on the Midland Rd where both sets of supporters mingle after the game and there were a few little verbal scuffles that I saw and friends saw some physical stuff on their way back to the car. Last game of the season is home to Swindon, if we do go out of the league, and it's looking increasingly likely, then that will be 'interesting'!


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2012)

A Bradford fan I know also said the same thing.


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> ... if we do go out of the league, and it's looking increasingly likely...


Can understand why you're pessimistic, but by all accounts you play decent enough football often enough (game against us you were fairly unlucky) and with the three point cushion I reckon you'll be all right.


----------



## nastybobby (Mar 29, 2012)

JimW said:


> Can understand why you're pessimistic, but by all accounts you play decent enough football often enough (game against us you were fairly unlucky) and with the three point cushion I reckon you'll be all right.


 
We really don't 'play decent enough football'. Phil Parkinson has had us playing ultra-defensively and seeing our two most solid defenders [Davies and Oliver] are banned for 5 and 3 games respectively, I fear we'll struggle. We could be the first club to have played in the Prem and go out of the league and 'cos we don't own Valley Parade and the rent is a lot of money to find every season, it could be curtains!


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2012)

Fair dos, you'll know what sort of football you're seeing, and good point about the bans (though we're glad of the same for Crawley as we have them game after next).


----------



## Onket (Mar 30, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> We could be the first club to have played in the Prem and go out of the league


 
Luton Town.

Oxford United.

Wimbledon.

There's probably more, too.


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oxford United...


Sure that was a sad day at Onket Towers


----------



## Onket (Mar 30, 2012)

I can remember exactly where I was- The County Ground Hotel.

Great day!


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> Luton Town.
> 
> Oxford United.
> 
> ...


Wimbledon the only one of those two have played in the _Premier_ League (as oppossed to merely the top flight), and they didn exactly go out of the league, not in the way nastybobby meant, anyway


----------



## JimW (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheltenham losing last night means it's technically in our own hands now, as we have them left to play and would only be a point behind if we win the game in hand. I think the universe sets this sort of thing up just to make the inevitable disappointment all the more painful 
ETA: Some statto lad on one of the Crewe forums has been doing a comparison of points accumulated versus other years, and one thing that stands out is that this year will require quite an unusually high amount to get in the play-offs.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2012)

belboid said:


> Wimbledon the only one of those two have played in the _Premier_ League (as oppossed to merely the top flight), and they didn exactly go out of the league, not in the way nastybobby meant, anyway


 
Splitting hairs!


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

Really could do with a win at Barnet tonight.


----------



## JimW (Apr 3, 2012)

You've got the games in hand, but points on the board would be better, I bet. Bit of a blip Saturday for us, having a penalty saved at the end too, but lucky worth other result so still not too off the pace. Would only be a point in it if we had won tho  Crawley next, and at least their Shrek thug defender is suspended. Not just this match, but if they were kicking lumps out of our talented but lightweight kids the run-in would be that much harder.


----------



## chintz (Apr 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Really could do with a win at Barnet tonight.


 
This, It is going to be squeaky bum time if we don't get a win tonight. Like Jim said games in hand mean nothing if you don't win them. I already have pre match nerves for tonight.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

5 points clear, still got a game in hand. Good.

Kind of wish I'd gone now. :/


----------



## chintz (Apr 4, 2012)

Its certainly looking good at the moment. The lowest we can finish now is a play off place. Hopefully we will have promotion wrapped up by/on the Plymouth game at home.

You Redsss


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Thinking about going to Aldershot now. Is it a Tuesday? For some reason I thought it was on a Friday.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2012)

Another last minute penalty (conceded rather than missed) meaning a draw. Would have loved to beat Crawley. Oxford losing means we gain a bit of ground, but Cheltenham getting away. Still in the mix but never making it easy.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2012)

Stars are aligning  Was a brief moment when Oxford were a goal down that we were in a play-off spot, but even though they went ahead can't really moan about a ten-man Torquay getting a last-gasp equaliser. Other result s went well too, Chelt losing at the death and Gills slipping back. Going two up so early was good given our recent penchant for chucking away a lead. Reckon we might have a harder run-in than Ox or Chelt, but have the latter to play so in our hands. Fucking excellent, Mr Davis.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2012)

Lets see if this works..............
*League Table*


PositionTeamPlayedGoal DifferencePoints

No movement 1 Swindon 41 40 86
No movement 2 Torquay 42 16 79
No movement 3 Shrewsbury 41 23 78
No movement 4 Crawley 41 22 76
No movement 5 Southend 42 22 73
No movement 6 Cheltenham 42 11 68
No movement 7 Oxford Utd 42 16 66
No movement 8 Crewe 42 7 66
No movement 9 Gillingham 42 13 62
No movement 10 Rotherham 42 5 62
No movement 11 Aldershot 41 -3 57
No movement 12 Accrington 42 -4 56
No movement 13 Morecambe 42 9 54
No movement 14 Port Vale 41 10 52
No movement 15 Bristol Rovers 42 -15 51
No movement 16 Burton Albion 42 -18 51
No movement 17 Wimbledon 42 -16 47
No movement 18 Northampton 41 -19 45
No movement 19 Dag & Red 42 -25 45
No movement 20 Plymouth 42 -15 44
No movement 21 Bradford 42 -6 43
No movement 22 Barnet 42 -29 39
No movement 23 Macclesfield 42 -20 36
No movement 24 Hereford 42 -24 36


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, sort of!

Jim- Really hope you pip Oxford to the last play off place. Looks like Crawley are there or thereabouts now. Now that Evans has left them I don't mind if they go up.

Really want Ling to take Torquay up.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, sort of!
> 
> Jim- Really hope you pip Oxford to the last play off place. Looks like Crawley are there or thereabouts now. Now that Evans has left them I don't mind if they go up.
> 
> Really want Ling to take Torquay up.


You're looking set fair as champions now barring the bizarre. Would be a bit gutted if we don't make it into the play-offs having come so close, but give we started the season with four defeats, the trajectory is good and even if we sell Powell in the off season he's only one of a group of good young'uns coming through under someone who seems like the manager to follow DG we've been waiting for. Still think there might be more chance of us swapping with Cheltenham than Oxford given we play them, but either way a lot of work to do, including Torquay away.

ETA: Seemed an odd time for Rotherham to come in for Evans. Always liked them under Ronnie Moore - followed up the leagues during our flirt with higher things


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Oxford are seriously flirting with dropping out of the play off zone ATM, and have been for several games. Not happy!


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Oxford are seriously flirting with dropping out of the play off zone ATM, and have been for several games. Not happy!


As I said above, reckon we're in with slightly more of a chance of taking Cheltenham's place than yours, both cos we have to play them and they seem to be having the bigger wobble. Of course, I'd be happy if you slip up against Gills this Saturday, mind


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

When was the last time an English League game was played behind closed doors? Ever?


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-17678341


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-17678341


Saw that, ridiculous. Someone said Gills have a bit of form for not paying the policing bills.


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah yes- http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-16448620 

This time there is no threat of it not going ahead, but it may go with no spectators. Rubbish.


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

They've finally released tickets, but with this warning- "Whilst this situation remains on-going there is a remote risk that the fixture may not proceed as scheduled."

http://www.swindontownfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10341~2733957,00.html


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, we've sold out our away allocation at Macc and have the longest unbeaten run in England now after Man U blew it at Wigan, so no doubt the wheels will come off tomorrow.


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Looks like Crawley are there or thereabouts now. Now that Evans has left them I don't mind if they go up.


 
This is quality-

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...to-song-after-manager-steve-evans-leaves-club

Crawley Town players burst into song after manager Steve Evans leaves club!


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2012)

Wheels wobbled rather than came off. Goal down, then went one up, then let them back in.  Oxford draw with Gills so not lost ground on them, but Cheltenham winning makes them a tougher target.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 14, 2012)

Onkets being quiet especially when Swindon are pretty much promoted because of their massive goal difference


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, we're pretty much up. Good news.

Heard that Di Canio's mother passed away though, that's both his parent's he's lost during this season. Not good news.

http://www.swindon.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=279461


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2012)

What's going on with Crewe's goal difference Jim?

It's only that and that alone which is stopping them overtaking Oxford ...

Yet another 0-0 for Oxford last Sat. Pathetic!


----------



## JimW (Apr 17, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> What's going on with Crewe's goal difference Jim?
> 
> It's only that and that alone which is stopping them overtaking Oxford ...
> 
> Yet another 0-0 for Oxford last Sat. Pathetic!


We had a terrible start to the season (lost firs four) and a couple of tonkings along the way and haven't really recovered during the good run. Was pissed off about us failing to beat Macc (bit of a bogey side for us but still...) precisely because you'd slipped again. Think our run-in is maybe a bit easier than yours as we've two at home and you two away, though one of ours is Cheltenham (this coming Sat) which will be make-or-break I think. Beat them and they're catchable too. We have Torquay away which you would think is a big ask, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I can wholeheartedly recommend Aldershot as a ground to vist. Great terrace behind the goal with an open overflow at the side. Like an old away day.

Bit of a shame they've got one of those false 'Ultras' groups trying to create an atmosphere singing songs nicked from other clubs and banging a bloody drum for 90 minutes, but fair play to the children of Aldershot for giving it a go.

Also a shame Swindon Town didn't turn up- we only needed a point after all.

Looks like it's an important one at Gillingham on Saturday now and they've still not confirmed the match is actually 'on' yet!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, I can wholeheartedly recommend Aldershot as a ground to vist. Great terrace behind the goal with an open overflow at the side. Like an old away day.
> 
> Bit of a shame they've got one of those false 'Ultras' groups trying to create an atmosphere singing songs nicked from other clubs *and banging a bloody drum for 90 minutes*, but fair play to the children of Aldershot for giving it a go.
> 
> ...



That's there every home game for them as I recall from a while back. The same bloke I think -- a squaddie, I was told. Sounds likely.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting comments Jim, thanks. Tense times for the next few games ...


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> That's there every home game for them as I recall from a while back. The same bloke I think -- a squaddie, I was told. Sounds likely.


 
I don't think there was anyone over the age of about 14, tbh.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

Blimey!

I think that drummer bloke has been a regular though, for years.


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm talking about their 'Ultras', here. I couldn't actually see the drummer though, maybe he's 16 or 17.

There's no place for drums at football, imo.


----------



## JimW (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope our fixtures with Cheltenham follow last season's pattern. We won 1-0 away last year and this, and the home game we went nuts and hammered them 8-1! Suspect that might be asking too much of the football gods  See they had their England u-21 loan goalie recalled by Brum in the week to cover injury; oppo goalie has been MoM in our last three fixtures and have nasty feeling this lad is going to be seizing his chance with both hands (and feet).


----------



## JimW (Apr 21, 2012)

Jesus, can't believe I sat there with a sick feeling in me gut for the second half watching a text update!  Five minutes of time added too. Ha our star youth Powell out sick, but they came through, and Oxford kindly failed to beat Argyle. In our own hands now. Torquay away should be a walkover


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, I can wholeheartedly recommend Aldershot as a ground to vist. Great terrace behind the goal with an open overflow at the side. Like an old away day.
> 
> Bit of a shame they've got one of those false 'Ultras' groups trying to create an atmosphere singing songs nicked from other clubs and banging a bloody drum for 90 minutes, but fair play to the children of Aldershot for giving it a go.
> 
> ...


 
Used to go and watch Aldershot when I was a squaddie in the 1980's. Saw a few cracking games there and some rather impressive weekend dancing. Luckily for Aldershot my then platoon sergeant was a shots fan and volunteered us to paint the North Stand.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard some pretty good stories about the olden days from some of the older lads when I was down there last week.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2012)

JimW said:


> Jesus, can't believe I sat there with a sick feeling in me gut for the second half watching a text update!  Five minutes of time added too. Ha our star youth Powell out sick, but they came through, and *Oxford kindly failed to beat Argyle*. In our own hands now. Torquay away should be a walkover


 
Oxford's utterly wrong recent form has got to alter at some point, but my fear is that that'll happen be next season not this! 

I suppose Crewe can still drop points however .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2012)

I suppose I should register that the inevitable happened for 'them down the road' -- promotion has seemed inevitable for Swindon for a long time.


----------



## JimW (Apr 23, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Oxford's utterly wrong recent form has got to alter at some point, but my fear is that that'll happen be next season not this!
> 
> I suppose Crewe can still drop points however .....


Bit of a toss-up who has the harder last two games. Ours look tough on paper, away at Torquay then home to an Aldershot side finding form. Torquay chasing the last auto spot so should play hard, but don't think we need to fear anyone. Small chance it might be Cheltenham who miss out, think Gills are technically still in with a chance but can't see it.


----------



## chintz (Apr 23, 2012)

Onket you going to The Vale game Saturday ?


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

No mate, I've done my last game for this season at Aldershot.

My set top box didn't record The Football League Show on Saturday (cos of the re-tune) so I missed all the stuff on there about us securing promotion- you see it?


----------



## chintz (Apr 24, 2012)

yes it was ok PDC going on about how he nearly quit 45 days ago 
Just got me and my boy tickets for Sat after being in the phone queue for 30 mins
ps Football league show is still on iPlayer


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

iplayer, hmmmm. My computer is rubbish. I could probably watch it in 1 or 2 second bursts if it's worth it!

Good on you for going on Saturday. I hope we fill the place (and the Stratton Bank).


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2012)

Great way to seal the title.


----------



## chintz (Apr 28, 2012)

That was a fucking awesome afternoon


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2012)

Get any pictures? Gutted I missed it. Going by the games I did go to this season though, if I'd have gone then I doubt we'd have won 5-0!

Now we just need Oxford to miss out on the play-offs.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## chintz (Apr 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Get any pictures? Gutted I missed it. Going by the games I did go to this season though, if I'd have gone then I doubt we'd have won 5-0!
> 
> Now we just need Oxford to miss out on the play-offs.


 
Only got some pics of my boy on the pitch 

A bit of an emotional one for me as my Dad died a few weeks ago, his name was read out before the minutes silence, he would of loved it today. He took me to my first game when I was about 8 and together we had some fucking great days watching the Town and plenty of not so good ones. Today was one of the best just gutted he is not here to share with me and his Grandson


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, mate. Nice one getting his name read out.


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2012)

Last gasp Alex after having a pen saved too. Need a draw or better home to Aldershot to make the play-offs, which is no guaranteed thing with their recent good form, but we're unbeaten in 15 now so why not? If we do make it, sort of hope Southend sneak the last auto promotion as they're the side I'd least like to play at the minute. See we have committed 100 fewer fouls than any other FL or PL side bar Blackpool (71 less then them). The Alex, football done right


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Now we just need Oxford to miss out on the play-offs.


 
It's pretty much happening already.

After yesterday's turnover at home by Southend, Oxford's play off position hopes are pretty much fucked (having been there or thereabouts all season until last week!  )

We are now *entirely* dependent on Crewe losing to Aldershot at home next week, _combined_ with Oxford beating Port Vale away.

Big big ask! I don't see it, Oxford's form has been appalling in recent weeks ....


----------



## Onket (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, you beat us home and away, so that's something.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2012)

Somethimg true  but scant comfort right now ....

Oh well, from the Oxford pov at least next weekend's scenario is straightforward and uncomplicated -- For any lingering play offs hopes, Oxford need to win, Crewe need to lose. No other combination will work ...


----------



## shagnasty (May 2, 2012)

Barnet have taken it down to wire again ,a win will make them secure ,but they can be safe if hereford don't win


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2012)

Point needed at home to Shots, should be do-able but you can't help feeling nervous. Unbeaten in April and would be great to be unbeaten in May all the way to Wembley - might even come home for that if we make it.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2012)

My wish list-

Torquay to get 3rd place.
Crewe to get the last play-off place.

Play-offs-

Would have preferred Crawley to not go up when Evans was there but I'm less fussed now, although a unproportionately high percentage of their supporters appear to act like cunts.
Southend is easy to get to from London (for our away game there).
Cheltenham is geographically a derby, although I don't see many Swindon supporters see it that way.
Crewe. Well. JimW needs to be rewarded for his contribution to this thread.

So I guess any of the three that aren't Crawley to go up would be fine by me.


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2012)

If we do make the play-offs, Southend would be the hardest opposition left I reckon. But don't want to get ahead of myself.


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2012)

Trailing a long time but young Luke used the force and equalised, so Wembley here we come (subject to availability, semi finals etc!)  Blue Moon!
ETA: And I see it's Southend we've got, last team to beat us as well; the harder they come...


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2012)

I'm sorry but I've got to go with Torquay cos they've got Ling & Taylor who are both ex-Swindon.


----------



## JimW (May 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm sorry but I've got to go with Torquay cos they've got Ling & Taylor who are both ex-Swindon.


They seem pretty knackered after a long season, Cheltenham a bit similar; reckon the winner of us and Southend would be a good bet for the final.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2012)

Hope you do OK Jim. i have nothing against Crewe, and they've had better results than Oxford over the last few weeks, so they _deserve_ to be in the playoffs. Fair's fair.

I can't complain. Being in the playoffs or very near there for three quarters of the season doesn't amount to anything when Oxford's horrendous form since Easter or so screws things up so badly  

As I often have had to say at the end of a disppointing end to a season -- football's crap anyway, I'll just have to concentrate on beer and music again now!


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Hope you do OK Jim. i have nothing against Crewe, and they've had better results than Oxford over the last few weeks, so they _deserve_ to be in the playoffs. Fair's fair.
> 
> I can't complain. Being in the playoffs or very near there for three quarters of the season doesn't amount to anything when Oxford's horrendous form since Easter or so screws things up so badly
> 
> As I often have had to say at the end of a disppointing end to a season -- football's crap anyway, I'll just have to concentrate on beer and music again now!


Wheels seemed to really come off for you with about six games to go. We did keep the pressure up staying unbeaten but missed out on a few wins when that would have seemed easier than the draw too. Reckon you'll stick with Wilder next year? Seemed to be the inevitable unrest when I was perusing Oxford forums last.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't like to predict the answer to that at all at the moment! 

Thanks for the sympathetic thoughts though -- and again, good luck to Crewe in the playoffs


----------



## nastybobby (May 11, 2012)

R.I.P. the 56 people who lost their lives at Valley Parade on this day in 1985.

Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## bromley (May 18, 2012)

Lee Boywer has signed for Rotherham. It will be interesting to see how he gets on with Steve Evans!


----------



## nastybobby (May 18, 2012)

bromley said:


> Lee Boywer has signed for Rotherham. It will be interesting to see how he gets on with Steve Evans!


 
They're both arseholes IMO and should get on famously. Rotherham are definitely gonna be up there next season, at least they've got a new ground and I won't have to go to the Don Valley Stadium ever again, soulless hole in the ground that it was.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 20, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> They're both arseholes IMO and should get on famously. Rotherham are definitely gonna be up there next season, at least they've got a new ground and I won't have to go to the Don Valley Stadium ever again, soulless hole in the ground that it was.


Agreed - no atmos. & a roof must improve their chances. They've signed a decent forward In Nardiello from Exeter, but who has a hypocondria issue. Evans's hairdryrrer treatment may cure it.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2012)

Anyone watch the play-off final today? I've watched all three finals, and this was by far the best. The boy Powell for Crewe is going places, and probably not back to Gresty Road.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2012)

stavros said:


> Anyone watch the play-off final today? I've watched all three finals, and this was by far the best. The boy Powell for Crewe is going places, and probably not back to Gresty Road.


I've been dribbling on about Crewe's play-off campaign in its own thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bloodtubs-resurgent-crewe-alexandra-play-offs-2012.293301/

Powell is going Man U for 4 million quid some time next week if you believe the rumours. Braced for him to go somewhere, but worst I heard was taking Max Clayton too which surely can't be right. Also in England youth set-up and still just 17, we deserve a couple more years of him.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2012)

I hope next season's Div 3 thread is as good as this one.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2012)

It'll have us, so it's off to a flyer already.

ETA: We're 66-1 for champions, apparently


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2012)

Worth a tenner!

I know people who had us as Champions at 25/1 before the season started.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Worth a tenner!
> 
> I know people who had us as Champions at 25/1 before the season started.


Wish I'd had a sense to check the odds on us going up after the opening four defeats.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2012)

Shouldn't we be discussing this here?-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/3rd-division-thread-2012-13.294016/


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2012)

JimW said:


> Powell is going Man U for 4 million quid some time next week if you believe the rumours. Braced for him to go somewhere, but worst I heard was taking Max Clayton too which surely can't be right. Also in England youth set-up and still just 17, we deserve a couple more years of him.


 
Someone will probably snap him up and loan him straight back to Crewe, especially as you're now in Division 3.


----------

